# Help !! Starting a P.D. website?



## Boxer3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Trying to start a website for a municipal police department. We have a town website that lacks the features that I would need to set up a professional looking site, so that is not an option. However, I can provide a link on the town site to my own website (which I will have to build from the ground up). I am semi-computer literate and I looking to be pointed in the right direction. I don't mind the work just looking for any info or suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Gil does websites, he can do yours if he has the time and you have the money.
He's done a lot of websites.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I am semi-retired tho... Have not kept up with the latest and greatest techniques... Wolfman also does web design.

As far as teaching html etc.... I suck at that.

You might want to take a look at http://www.htmlgoodies.com/ that's where I started getting my info when i started.


----------



## Hawgcop15 (Mar 1, 2007)

Call Bill Duggan at Maynard Police Department. He did a good job on ours ...
www.maynardpolice.com


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Somerset PD has a nice one too!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Plainville did a nice job on theirs too.

http://www.police.plainville.ma.us/


----------



## Boxer3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I'll get on it.


----------

